# Moo had 8 babies.



## BaileyBoo (Feb 4, 2012)

Moo is ver skittish and doesn't trust us yet. How long should we wait to handle her babies? It's been 24 hours since we discovered them.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

you can start handling them now, but make sure to lure mom out with a treat and only handle them 15 min or less then put them back and put mom back with them, if u keep them seprated longer then that the babies could get too cold or mom might forget them like my mom rat did. congrats on the pups! count them and get pics as soon as u get them out  or and of course be very gentel and careful handling the pups they are so tiny and soft


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

after u lure mom out of the nest place her some where else where she cant see what your doing, like in the bathtub or rat friendly spot


----------

